# Pictures of some of our pregnant mini mares



## SHANA (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is Peanut. They were taken yesterday. What do you think?












Here is my maiden mare, Candy whom I bought in foal in 2006. When do you think she will foal?


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I am no expert but Peanut's udder looks just like my Peach's only Peach is a whole lot more round and I found out 2 weeks ago that Peach isn't even pregnant! I could even get milk out of her!! As for Candy. She doesn't look pregnant to me at all. Sorry. Not much help. When are they supposed to be due? Do you know?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Aug 22, 2007)

Personally I think Peanut still has a ways to go. How old is Candy??? If she is pregnant I would say she still has quite a ways to go. I'm definately no expert, just my opinon.


----------



## SHANA (Aug 22, 2007)

Candy is a 4 year old maiden mare. My vet confirmed her in foal. I bought her last August and she was delivered to my farm August 20th 2006. She never ran with my stallion here in 2006 so she is overdue to foal.



:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you have any other pics. of them??? Front/back views, any other side views?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2007)

sorry fftopic:

is peanut a brindle?


----------



## SHANA (Aug 22, 2007)

I could take some tommorow of sides, etc. No Peanut is not a brindle, she is a snowflake appaloosa. She has mottling and striped hooves too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 22, 2007)

must be the light looks like a pattern on her side

wishing you 2 healthy foals

Lori


----------



## SHANA (Aug 22, 2007)

Peanut is a sweet mare. I hope for two healthy foals too.


----------



## miniaddiction (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry don't want to seem like a know it all but I think Candy could probably do with some extra weight on her....certainly not near round enough for a mare whom is overdue to foal.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2007)

I would say the second isnt bred. Which in my opinion is good as she needs some more weight and matureing to look better before hse goes through the added stress of foaling and raising a foal.

The other I would say has a long way to go if she is even bred.


----------

